#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Leica TC 407

## xrhstos_g

Δίνονται με τον σταθμό και τα παρακάτω όλα μαζί:
1) Leica TCR 407 (metrica 2008) με την θήκη μεταφοράς GVP623 και με όλα τα παρελκόμενα.  
2) Τηλεσκοπικός στυλαιός GLS11 μαζί με GLS115 mini pole 
3) 1 πρίσμα GPR111 και 1 GMP111 mini prism

Σε άριστη κατάσταση όλος ο εξοπλισμός. 

Τιμή όλου του εξοπλισμού: 2.000 

*ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ*

----------

